

Ask HN: Good introductory books in Neuroscience? - samuel

I have just read &quot;On Intelligence&quot; and enjoyed it a lot but it&#x27;s a bit old and don&#x27;t know if the ideas proposed in the book have been confirmed or dismissed. Any recommendation of a more recent book? I&#x27;m not afraid of more technical or rigorous approaches but keep in mind that I have had very little exposure to Biology(my background is in Computer Science).
======
jdale27
If you _really_ want to learn neuroscience, here's the book:
[http://www.amazon.com/Principles-Neural-Science-Edition-
eboo...](http://www.amazon.com/Principles-Neural-Science-Edition-
ebook/dp/B009LHFYNG)

